# Lyndon Green BT Repeater Station - Birmingham - May 2015



## Derelict-UK (May 7, 2015)

*Driven past this for many years, on it's little urban island between roads and a housing development that only managed to build one block of flats and 2 concrete stairwells that resemble fire towers with the only residents being the lookout pigeons! 

I saw it in its better day on the subbrit website (history and pics of it in use)... http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/l/lyndon_green/index.html

Now it is 'mothballed' stripped of most big items, whether that was by BT or naughty people, who knows?! 
But if you look long enough, you start to pick out items still attached to walls.

It is a semi-sunken site, which is certainly true, the underground (two massive rooms) section is knee high flooded but coming from someone who knows very well about moisture in the atmosphere, this place is incredibly dry (in a flooded way)!

Does that make sense? probably not.*

- - - - - 

.1.






.2.





.3.





.4.





.5.





.6.





.7.





.8.





.9.





.10.





.11.





.12.





.13.





.14.





.15.





.16.





.17.





.18.





.19. - .20.








.21.





.22.





.23.





.34.





.35.





.36.





.37.





.38.





.39.





.40. - .41.








.42.





.43. 





.44.





.45.





- - - - - 

I have about 80 pictures in total, won't bore you with them all here, but you can see the rest here...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651972514557/​


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2015)

Interesting stuff and we'll done in that tricky light....


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2015)

Nicely done! Looks a really nice site, shame that it has now flooded. 
Excellent photos as always, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2015)

Very interesting really enjoyed this report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (May 14, 2015)

I really like this, might have to give it a poke....!


----------



## staticnomad (May 18, 2015)

Your photos are awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, if anyone does intend on going, bit of advice, take waders with you!


----------



## Newage (May 22, 2015)

D-UK that place is a real Kinder egg, looks crap on the outside but you get a special 
present inside, some cracking pictures, would never of guessed it was so big.

cheers for posting it up.

Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 22, 2015)

Newage said:


> D-UK that place is a real Kinder egg, looks crap on the outside but you get a special
> present inside, some cracking pictures, would never of guessed it was so big.
> 
> cheers for posting it up.
> ...



Mate, check it out on subbrit - its changed a bit since then !! Crackin' pics (as ever) D-UK !!


----------



## Potter (Jun 1, 2015)

I love Cold War stuff like this. Great work.


----------

